# Poor Radio Reception



## Gregavi (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi, I just replaced my stock head unit in my 2013 Ford Fusion with a Pioneer AVH 4200NEX DVD unit. I used a Metra antenna adapter to make the connection from the new HU to the vehicle antenna cable, making sure I didn't plug into the SiriusXM cable. The antenna is still the stock stubby type. My reception has gone from fair (when I had the stock HU) to horrible, especially on AM. Any ideas as to why and how can this be fixed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Antenna adapters typically kill AM reception.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, it's possible the antenna is amplified, so you might want to make sure the power antenna lead is connected on the harness.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> Antenna adapters typically kill AM reception.


This is interesting, why so ?
Do they have an effect on FM reception also ?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

lurch said:


> This is interesting, why so ?
> Do they have an effect on FM reception also ?


They can, yes. As to the logistics of why, not exactly sure. Just speaking from experience. A Toyota for example, has not only a main antenna, but a secondary diversity antenna. The aftermarket world doesn't support this, so reception can be worse than the factory. My daily driver Audi has twin antennas, and there is only one adapter I know of is from one company that makes a combiner / amplifier to help over come this issue.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> Also, it's possible the antenna is amplified, so you might want to make sure the power antenna lead is connected on the harness.


*THIS.* On your Fusion pin 2 on OEM ACM connector C240A (24-hole connector, not pins all are used, it's the one with your speaker circuits) is power to the OEM "Solid State" antenna base. 

Sorry, I do not know the correct VDC, that's not indicated on the wiring diagrams - the sole purpose of that pin is to feed the "Solid State" antenna power, _it might not be 12VDC_. You might temporarily reconnect your OEM ACM and test the volts on that pin to avoid damage to the "Solid State" antenna if it's less than 12VDC.


----------



## Gregavi (Nov 20, 2017)

cobb2819 said:


> Also, it's possible the antenna is amplified, so you might want to make sure the power antenna lead is connected on the harness.


Interesting. I did not connect the "Power Antenna" wire because I figured it was not necessary since I do not have a power antenna. Wasn't aware that there were "Amplified Antennas".
I will look into if my vehicle has an amplified antenna.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I think Electronic Developments (might have been Domino)in the Netherlands make powered boosters as well. They should have whatever adapters for your car. They do band expanders for cars that are intended for other areas in the world. I know one of them does boosters. Might have names messed up but Electronic Developments is definitely the company high end places use for radio solutions. 

That's if finding the power wire in the harness doesn't work.


----------



## Gregavi (Nov 20, 2017)

So, I took my dash apart, pulled the HU and connected the blue wire from the radio to the blue wire from my Metra harness. That did the trick. All back together and I now have pretty good radio reception. Better than it was for sure.
Thanks to all for your input.
Cheers!


----------

